# Tokin' some Blueberry



## Smokenpassout (Dec 17, 2013)

Grew some auto Dutch Passion Blueberry in soil.
Smokes like heaven. Fruity taste and aroma. Great herb for having to be functional. Excellent for wake n' bake, then off to work, for example. My only regret is that I didnt grow more than one nice size plant of this strain! Yeild was good, 3 quart size jars.


----------



## fridayfishfry (May 21, 2014)

blueberry is the best ever. got a bag of it many years ago and haven't found anything better. since then I grew some of my own, same, dutch passion, still got some a year later and it's smoking great


----------



## DGL cultivates with J2 (May 25, 2014)

nice never tried dutch passion genetics? im assuming haha blueberry is dankkkkkkkk


----------



## straingrades (Sep 21, 2014)

Good Blueberry is so damn good. I traded a nice portable scale for an eighth of blueberry once when I was desperate and it smelled amazing. Anyone tried Blueberry Cough I heard it's good.


----------



## SK1/ABB (Sep 21, 2014)

Has anyone grown Blue OG. I started a thread named Blue OG Phenotypes. I have the phenotype that stretches like you wouldn't believe, and is about to be on week 7 of flower. There is no way it will be finished in 8-weeks. Has anyone else encountered this? I know an aquiantance of mine has the same strain and his gets finished at 8-8.5 weeks. I was just wondering about this phenotype(s) flowering time. Thanks.


----------



## Big Trees (Sep 27, 2014)

I have smoked blue og before, It was a cross between blue dream and og. It pretty much tasted like the dream with a mediocre high. I mean it was nice, but nothing exquisite in which I grew tired of it after about an eighth.


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Sep 28, 2014)

Mmmmm sounds delicious! Love the taste & Blueberry is solidly in my top 3 fave weeds!

Also some of the best bagseed I've ever grown was from some stupidly potent blueberry, and those little runt seeds way noticeably outperformed all the brand name seeds i was growing at same time!

I could never grow the full original taste sadly (tho that's down to my inadequacies, not the genetics!) but I found it so easy to grow, very vigorous & loved budding!


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Sep 28, 2014)

DGL cultivates with J2 said:


> nice never tried dutch passion genetics? im assuming haha blueberry is dankkkkkkkk


I've not grown Dutch Passion myself, and dunno if it helps, but I can tell u DP has a strong reputation in Europe & UK and they been around for 20 odd years. They're credited with inventing quite a few modern day classic strains too. I'm finishing off current seed stock but both their Blueberry and Orange Bud were 2 I was looking at for next stock-up.


----------



## CO HIGH CO (Sep 28, 2014)

Push it all the way! Ran that beauty decades ago. Ten weeks! I don't swing rope, but damn the tasters were beggin at the party.


----------

